# Humiliating Question



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I am enjoying my first DCC HO train. It is an entry-level Bachman, and it runs well.

I want to purchase a Digitrax Zephyr Express entry level controller to use on another track, but I cannot get the answer to a simple question.

How do you connect a Zephyr Express to a Bachman power track? The power track accepts a dual plug. But the Zephyr Express always show it using two bare wires to connect.

I have contacted the manufacturer and tried another forum with no luck. Can someone answer my question, please?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You will either have to solder the bare wires to the rail or use terminal joiners and wire them to the bare ends of the Digitrax unit.

Or, cut the wire off of the Bachmann unit and wire it to the ends of the Digitrax unit and plug it in to the terminal track. 

Your choice.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

as he has stated, it will require some work to fabricate the connection ... sorry if this wasn't what you meant ..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the connectors on the Digitrax command station are for bare wires. Leave the end that connects to the track alone, and just snip off whatever connection the Bachmann set uses at the command ststion end, strip the wires, and connect to the Bachmann EZ Track Power Track.

That said, if you stay in the hobby for any length of time, you're going to rapidly outgrow the EZ track especially the turnouts, which are junk. Once your layout gets too much bigger than a 4x8 oval, you're going to want to add additional power feeds anyway, so now might be as good a time as any to learn how to use terminal joiners and / or solder feeders yourself.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Folks, I'm not happy with your explanations, but I'm afraid that they are correct. I have enough Bachman DC controllers to cut off the connecting wires, so I can do it.

As far as getting a better cab system, my lay-out is on a 6' by 8' table in a small house. I realize that other, more expensive cabs are better, but I doubt that I will ever progress that far.

This is an excellent and informative DCC forum, and I hope to gain a lot of knowledge from it. Thak you very much.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I would opt for the ail joiners with wires already soldered on. It’s easy, entry level & gets the job done. If you have a hobby shop nearby they probably have them. 
NOTE that there are ones for Code 100 rail & ones for Code 83 rail. 
They cost maybe 99 cents. 

I’d keep the DC controller wires intact as it can always be used to power accessories etc.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Vincent said:


> I am enjoying my first DCC HO train. It is an entry-level Bachman, and it runs well.
> 
> I want to purchase a Digitrax Zephyr Express entry level controller to use on another track, but I cannot get the answer to a simple question.
> 
> ...


Does the Bachmann power supply meet the minimum specified by Digitrax for powering the system you want of theirs?

If it does, and I am sure you know not to power the same set of rails with any other system, DC or DCC, at the same time, Simply wire a switch between the rails and the bus you will tap into.To prevent powering the one set of tracks with two systems concurrently, you use a DPST.

If you want the one power supply to run both systems at once, will you not be defeating the system made my Digitrax if it necessarily gets less voltage or the amperage you need out of it? Perhaps not, but I wouldn't bet on it. 

If you want to be able to switch between tracks, and NOT power the two tracks concurrently, then the toggle serves again.

Digitrax requires bared wires to be inserted into a removable connection block (much like a terminal block), at least on my Super Empire Builder it does, and that supplies power to the command station...not to the rails. The rails have another terminal and their other end needs to be soldered or clamped, or something else positive.

If I haven't understood you, please allow me to rethink it, but with another way of explaining it...from you.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

mesenteria said:


> Digitrax requires bared wires to be inserted into a removable connection block (much like a terminal block), at least on my Super Empire Builder it does, and that supplies power to the command station...not to the rails. The rails have another terminal and their other end needs to be soldered or clamped, or something else positive.
> 
> I


Mesenteria, you scared the daylights out of me with your post. But the ad for the Zephyr Express system says that it includes a power supply. Zephyr Express: All-in-one Command Station/Booster/Throttle (digitrax.com) If I understand it correctly, that will be the only power supply that I need.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Vincent

You are correct. The Zepher express will include the
power supply.

My question is; why do you want a 2nd DCC controller?
You can connect your Bachmann DCC controller to
both layouts and still control locos on both layouts
individually and at the same time. Each loco will need it's own 'address'.
Just splice a pair to the Bachmann wire to the track and
connect pair to the 2nd layout. That way you can run
either layout at the same time from your single
DCC controller.

Don


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

You've got a point, Don. But to put it bluntly, using a better controller than the basic Bachman controller looks like a lot more fun.

I had done some research and concluded (along with most forums) that a beginner should start by buying a complete DCC train set. I did, and I am happy with it. Now I want to improve.

(Plus, I only have one DCC locomotive right now.)


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Vincent said:


> You've got a point, Don. But to put it bluntly, using a better controller than the basic Bachman controller looks like a lot more fun.
> 
> I had done some research and concluded (along with most forums) that a beginner should start by buying a complete DCC train set. I did, and I am happy with it. Now I want to improve.
> 
> (Plus, I only have one DCC locomotive right now.)


Vincent;

Do you have any "turnouts" (track switches) yet? 
I'm assuming that since you bought a Bachmann train set, it came with some Bachmann EZ-Track. That's OK the Bachmann EZ-track is functional, if not the best. However, the Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts are not good at all. In fact, they are just about the worst turnouts made. They are very prone to derailments, internal mechanical breakdowns, and frustration for their owners. I recommend you use a different brand of turnouts when you get to that point.

Bachmann's EZ-Track, and their much better quality competitor Kato Unitrack, are what we call "roadbed track." They both have a rigid gray plastic piece fastened to the bottom of each track section. While the two brands are not designed to simply plug connect to each other, or to any other type of track, simple adaptation can let two different brands join. The Kato Unitrack turnouts are excellent quality, and very reliable. They would be a much better choice than Bachmann. Another excellent brand of turnout is Peco. These do not come with the plastic roadbed piece attached, but cork, or foam, model railroad roadbed can be used to shim them up to the same height as the Bachmann EZ-Track you have.

Traction Fan


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Vincent said:


> Mesenteria, you scared the daylights out of me with your post. But the ad for the Zephyr Express system says that it includes a power supply. Zephyr Express: All-in-one Command Station/Booster/Throttle (digitrax.com) If I understand it correctly, that will be the only power supply that I need.


Sorry. When I purchased my Super Empire Builder 16 years ago, it didn't come with a power supply...to my surprise and annoyance. But the one I purchased from Digitrax subsequently has never let me down. It supplies 5 amps to the rails, so it's probably more than you'll ever need, even shared with another system. I just don't understand why you need another system...as others have puzzled over. If you want to run two sets of rails, use one system, but toggled to power only one track at a time...if you must.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

traction fan said:


> Vincent;
> 
> Do you have any "turnouts" (track switches) yet?
> I'm assuming that since you bought a Bachmann train set, it came with some Bachmann EZ-Track. That's OK the Bachmann EZ-track is functional, if not the best. However, the Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts are not good at all. In fact, they are just about the worst turnouts made. They are very prone to derailments, internal mechanical breakdowns, and frustration for their owners. I recommend you use a different brand of turnouts when you get to that point.
> ...


Traction Fan, I have found that same information on other forums: Bachman switches not only derail too often, but they sometimes bend the axles on railcars. I had decided not to use turnouts at all, but I will look at the two brands you recommend.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Ok I didn't read all the above but I've actually taken a DC bachman power supply, jammed some small brads (nails) into the wire end connector, then jumpered that with alligator clip wire jumpers to the thing I wanted to connect to... And it worked good enough for my temporary purposes. You know until you figure out what you really need kind of thing.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Going back to my friend Don's question:

Splicing two tracks into a simple controller is possible, but trhere might be problems with enough electricity. And yet there is another problem (which some of you might also have).

We bring kids from a local orphanage over to run the trains, and I need a controller for every track. We also bring over church kids and neighborhood kids. And we bring over adults, who are also fascinated by model trains. Now, if I only have one controller, how can everybody get enough train time?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

one controller, lots of throttles. That's what DCC give you!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

That's why I moved up to DCC.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's also much, much easier to add a lot of throttles to a Digitrax set than it is to add them to an EZ Command. The power output of a DCC controller determines the number of locomotives that can be operated simultaneously, not the volume of track it can support. A Zephyr should give you enough power to operate a half-dozen locomotives simultaneously. If you need more than that, you'll have to upgrade to a bigger system or add boosters.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> It's also much, much easier to add a lot of throttles to a Digitrax set than it is to add them to an EZ Command. The power output of a DCC controller determines the number of locomotives that can be operated simultaneously, not the volume of track it can support. A Zephyr should give you enough power to operate a half-dozen locomotives simultaneously. If you need more than that, you'll have to upgrade to a bigger system or add boosters.


With a six foot by eight foot table, a Zephyr Express should handle everything I need.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vincent said:


> With a six foot by eight foot table, a Zephyr Express should handle everything I need.


But again, a 6 x 8 foot table or a 60 x 80 foot table, it's irrelevant. Track doesn't draw power. Locomotives do. The power output of your DCC unit ONLY determines how many locos can be operated simultaneously. A larger layout will require a power bus and multiple feeders, but not more Watts.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Folks, I can't find it on the web: What happens if you run DCC on steel tracks?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Trains run if the rails aren't oxidized and rusty and the wheels/wipers are clean. Or they could blow up. You never know.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Steel is not as good a conductor as nickle-silver, but it will work. You may need to clean them more often and you may need track power feeders more often.


----------

